# How do I keep my cat off the coffee table



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am trying to teach my 5 month kitten to stay off the coffee table. Every time she jumps up on it, I gently shove her off or I pick her up and put her on the floor. After a few times of this, she gets angry and starts biting. Luckily she doesn't bite hard. I also tell her NO when I see her contemplating it. Of course, I am not sure if she knows what NO means yet. Does anyone have any suggestions on a better way of doing this?

Thank you!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She probably knows what "no" means. I would clap my hands and say "down." Try that. Cats don't like loud noises, and you can do it from a distance.


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks I will give that a try next.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Sugar loves getting on the coffee table and she does this when we're not around I know it! While we're there she puts one paw on the table and looks around and then looks at us and when we say "NO" she runs off. Try spraying the cat with water when it gets on the table and firmly saying "NO" not just a regular no. That way the cat will associate the firm "NO" with spraying water or something bad like stomping feet. Good luck! 

Just remember don't leave cups with drinks in them when you leave b/c they may spill it. Sugar loves to stick her head in the cup, that little sneak! :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

kitkat said:


> My cat Sugar loves getting on the coffee table and she does this when we're not around I know it! While we're there she puts one paw on the table and looks around and then looks at us and when we say "NO" she runs off. Try spraying the cat with water when it gets on the table and firmly saying "NO" not just a regular no. That way the cat will associate the firm "NO" with spraying water or something bad like stomping feet. Good luck!
> 
> Just remember don't leave cups with drinks in them when you leave b/c they may spill it. Sugar loves to stick her head in the cup, that little sneak! :wink:


I think that is so funny Kitkat - "and I know it" ..I know exactly where you are coming from. They are so funny! Frosty goes further than just sticking his head in the cups...he will drink out of them also!..and then when I catch him in the act he will run away...little rascal ( :) !)
I think that animals pick out that we mean serious buisness by the tone of our voices mainly. You are right ...we have to be very firm when saying NO. + After they do good and take off the counters a little praising is in order..therefore switching the tone of voice in the opposite direction.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is Sugar with her head in the cup.....


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Mistletoe does the same thing! She sticks her head in the glasses and starts drinking whatever is there.

She has learned the tone of my voice now and when I say No in a stern voice, she flies off the table. We're making progress. She tries getting on the table a LOT less. AND I am no longer getting bit


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sugar! Not for babies! That's for mommies! Shame on you -at your age...tsk, tsk. 

My Pixie used to sleep with me, and on occasion awaken me by drinking out of my water glass on the bedside stand! In the morning I would remember and get another glass. I couldn't get really angry because I have awakened really thirsty myself! However, when they try to drink your milk at dinner time, that's a "no no"! (But it's so cute.)


----------



## mason&chloe (Jan 9, 2004)

Has anyone seen their cat stare into a glass of soda? The bubbles AMAZE my 2 kitties! It's the funniest thing...they sit right in front of the glass and stare into it forever! On occasion, a paw may try and make its way into the mystifying liquid, but I think they are mostly happy with just looking.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*keeping cat off coffee table*

Since you aren't observing the coffee table 24/7, it's best to have a "remote" device that will deter her every single time she gets up on it. Sticky Paws or double-sided tape around the edges or places where she climbs up on it would discourage her. A product newly available in the US is "Sssscat" which makes a noise and blows a puff of air whenever they cross the electric eye is wonderful (of course, it will limit *your* use of the coffee table while she's being trained, but it doesn't usually take more than a few tries before they decide it is just not worth it!). Also great for counters, tables, etc. www.sssscat.com

I'm not a big fan of squirt bottles, loud noises, etc. simply because you cannot always be there, so the consequences tend to be inconsistent. What they learn, mostly, is not to do it while you're looking! (However, I do love my "canned air" to keep them off the computer while I'm working, since I don't care if they are on it at other times,).

I have noticed with my 2 youngest boys (now 2-1/2) that they just don't get the concept of "no" at all. It's almost as if they cannot comprehend that *anything* should be forbidden to them! They are very, very smart about most things. I call them my "Indigo cats" after the book about "Indigo Children" of a few years ago. Repetition makes no impression on them whatsoever, so I wonder if your kitten is also too smart for her own good! 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

My cats are the same on all worktops i dont mind them on the coffee table, but not the kitchen worktops, they know this because when u come into the kitchen, u see scarpering off the worktops. Screech loves tea, she bugs you to death when you make it, and if you leave it unatended cold she will drink it all. Vienna use to like tea, but not anymore. This is a pic i got of her when she was a kitten drinking my tea.


----------



## brandon (Dec 31, 2003)

I like the tape method myself. I do not care for any scare punishments because if they get on a wood table before the water/air/noise is used they tend to scratch up the table when they are getting off in a hurry even if you trim their nails. 

If I were to use that little electric eye thing I would not want to place that on the tabletop. It would have to be placed on the floor


----------



## anakin (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish that was all my cat did was stick her head in the glass. Mine will look at me knowing I cannot get to her in time.... she takes her paw and there goes the glass onto the floor... I have tried to tell my boyfriend to not leave any glasses around. She has even gotten on the kitchen counter while I was sleeping and knocked water bottles over to where my floor has water all over. She does it out of spite. She knows what she is doing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think she was just putting you in your place, rather than doing it for spite-- unless she doesn't like the fact that you have a boyfriend!  We human beings have to remember that we are only human.


----------

